# review: Hamilton Intra-Matic



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

This is a review of the Hamilton Intra-Matic, a watch I have owned for about two and a half years. First some specs about the watch. I own the 38mm case version (as opposed to the 42mm version, which I thought was slightly too large for me). The watch is powered by a two-hand variant (no second hand) of the Swiss made ETA 2892 movement, and can be seen through the exhibition caseback. The watch is listed at 10mm thick, but appears thinner than that in my eyes. Some of that 10mm can be accounted for by the curved sapphire crystal. It is listed at 50m water resistance, and comes on a black leather strap (20mm lug width), with a signed Hamilton buckle. The crown is also signed, with the retro H symbol that also adorns the dial.

I absolutely love this watch. In my opinion, it is the epitome of what an understated, elegant, classy dress watch should look like. The beautiful silver dial has a wonderful effect, where it curves downward all around the edges. This gives the dial some depth and dimension. The same is true for the minute hand, which curves downward towards the tip. The font on the dial, and the old-school H have a vintage 1960's charm. This is one of the things I love about this watch. It looks like a vintage watch, but with all of the conveniences of a modern watch (e.g., sapphire crystal, new movement). On the wrist it is ultra-sleek and unobtrusive.

I have seen criticisms about the Intra Matic: Why no second hand? Why add the date window to an otherwise clean dial? Why all the text on the dial? In my opinion, these are certainly fair criticisms based on subjective aesthetic preferences, although ones I do not agree with. If I had to give one criticism, it would be about the OEM strap. To put it succinctly, the strap is&#8230; meh. It is utilitarian and gets the job done, but it is definitely not the nicest black leather strap I have ever seen. Other than that, I personally cannot find anything negative to say about the watch. I happen to think the watch, as a whole, is the perfect dress watch, regardless if you are an affordable collector, or swim in the higher-end area of the pool.

On the grey market this version typically can be found for around $500 (US dollars), which is a very good price for a watch with the 2892 movement in it. In the sub $1000 price range I think this is one of the finest dress watches you can buy. Highly recommended.


----------



## purekoryo (Feb 24, 2017)

Thanks for the review. I've considered purchasing one of these not too long ago.


----------



## pearcyy (Jan 24, 2017)

Very classic looking, would go well with classy suit


----------



## SteveGo (Jun 4, 2017)

Beautiful design. I am thinking of this model with a black dial.


----------



## Donn H (Sep 16, 2014)

Great review, awesome watch. I like this watch so much I bought two; one with a metal bracelet and one with the leather strap. I agree with just about every point. Both of mine keep excellent time. Even though they aren't hacking, simply observing them on my winder shows that over a period of weeks, they stay right with it. I would only say that the leather strap may not be fancy, but it's comfortable and supple around the wrist.


----------



## SteveGo (Jun 4, 2017)

tinmichael,

Yep, that's it. Want the leather strap.


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

I recently swapped out the OEM strap and put it on this Christopher Ward strap with a deployant buckle. Looks awesome in my opinion.


----------



## wctah (Nov 9, 2016)

Very classy looking watch, definitely giving this a thought.


----------



## guttaperk (Feb 28, 2016)

If it had a second hand, I’d have bought one already. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

guttaperk said:


> If it had a second hand, I'd have bought one already.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree however am starting to get over it. Does anyone know what the measurements of this watch is lug to lug? I have a 7 inch wrist and think that 38mm may be enough and 42mm will be way too big.


----------



## Nexus17 (Sep 13, 2017)

I really like the style of this watch but I am afraid I would miss the sweeping second hand. Has this been an issue for you at all?


----------



## wsbarr (Jun 16, 2016)

Gorgeous watch. Great dress piece for those who want something affordable yet timeless. Awesome Review!


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

Nexus17 said:


> I really like the style of this watch but I am afraid I would miss the sweeping second hand. Has this been an issue for you at all?


It has not been an issue for me. In fact, it has been kind of liberating not being so obsessive about the second hand syncing with atomic time.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

pantagruel said:


> It has not been an issue for me. In fact, it has been kind of liberating not being so obsessive about the second hand syncing with atomic time.


Is yours a 38mm or 42mm?


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

Galaga said:


> Is yours a 38mm or 42mm?


38mm.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

pantagruel said:


> 38mm.


I think that's the right size. 42mm seems too big for a dress watch and I hear the 38mm wears big as the watch is basically all dial.


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

The lack of a seconds hand is something I cannot live with on an automatic. I found the Intramatic selling for $500 CAD at a swatch group sale, and even at that price I could not bite on this one.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

appleb said:


> The lack of a seconds hand is something I cannot live with on an automatic. I found the Intramatic selling for $500 CAD at a swatch group sale, and even at that price I could not bite on this one.


+1

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)

I used to think it would bother me, but i have had several automatic movements for long enough now that i trust them without a seconds hand. I think that mistrust was what made me think i would have to have one all the time.


----------



## jure12387 (Oct 15, 2017)

I would chose 42mm case, but that is just me. I miss the sveeping second hand also. Must have for an automatic.


----------



## LuxAurumque (Jun 7, 2015)

That looks awesome on you!

Hamilton Intra-Matic is the watch I never seem to get over, despite the fact I have never owned one myself. I constantly find myself checking it out on youtube videos or just google it even if I am in no need for a new watch. I cant let it go damn it. Just cant.

What has been holding me back though is how bland and boring it can sometimes look in certain photos or even videos. This watch definitely falls in to the "must be seen in person to be appreciated" category I presume, as is the case with most understated watches that rely on subtle details. On the contrary it can look five times its pricepoint.

So how would you say the Hamilton is catching different lightsettings? Especially modern indoor lighting (which seems to be a sunburst-killer for a lot of the watches I have owned)

To illustrate my point I'll include two videos. The first one is why I am almost pulling the trigger, the second one is why I haven't yet. (Yes, I am aware of the great difference in quality, but still, I have seen more examples where the dial looks flat and quite frankly a bit cheap) I do not have the opportunity to check this out first hand as there are no retailers nearby whith Hamilton in their assortment, so I hope you can help me out here.


----------



## scottwa (Feb 11, 2017)

I like the simple classic look a lot.


----------



## Ericc97 (Oct 29, 2017)

This is the next one I am saving up for


----------



## donnytron (Feb 12, 2017)

Definitely a beauty, but not for everybody. I tend to prefer dress watches with metal bracelets (although some people would say that's not dressy) and don't love the metal bracelets on the intra-matic.


----------



## Th!nkEr (Feb 2, 2009)

I've owned this watch, I wish it had a sweeping seconds hand. That would be perfect for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mali (Jun 9, 2016)

Classic and contemporary at the same time. And 38mm. is the perfect size for a dress watch.

I wish Hamilton make the Spirit of Liberty in 38mm.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Th!nkEr said:


> I've owned this watch, I wish it had a sweeping seconds hand. That would be perfect for me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


X2. The lack is a second hand was a deal breaker for me so I opted for the Orient Bambino have not looked back. Still wouldn't mind a Hamilton one day.


----------



## boomguy57 (Mar 28, 2016)

I love this, but can’t get over the fact that it says “intramatic” in a different font, in no mans land above the date window. Spoils the beautiful simplicity of the dial. 

I’d have preferred the H up top at 12, then maybe automatic/intramatic at 6 *in the same font*. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donnytron (Feb 12, 2017)

I ended up getting one with the SS bracelet. Very cool, but man is it a niche watch. For me, that is, this is not at all a daily wearer and not very versatile. But if you like it and can pull it off, there are not many watches like it.


----------



## mwillems (Dec 31, 2017)

pantagruel said:


> This is a review of the Hamilton Intra-Matic, a watch I have owned for about two and a half years. First some specs about the watch. I own the 38mm case version


So do I, since Christmas. The watch is superb, but the leather strap is already coming apart. After barely more than a week!


----------



## civicHB (Feb 4, 2013)

Have a question for the Intramatic owners, I'm a big fan of the soft leather strap and would like to buy something similar in softness. Can you let me know what brand of leather straps are comparable?

Thanks!

Sent from my Moto X Play using Tapatalk


----------



## legion1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Great review and a very nice watch.


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Galaga said:


> I agree however am starting to get over it. Does anyone know what the measurements of this watch is lug to lug? I have a 7 inch wrist and think that 38mm may be enough and 42mm will be way too big.


Digging up an old thread....

I just purchased the 38mm. I have a 7 1/2" wrist. I think it's perfect.










42mm would look too big, IMO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

